# [PATCH] audio/ocp for clang



## falkman (Nov 5, 2011)

The attached patch allows audio/ocp to build with clang. audio/ocp is the open cubic player, or just opencp for short.

ocp version: 0.1.20

```
# clang -v
FreeBSD clang version 3.0 (branches/release_30 142614) 20111021
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.0
Thread model: posix
```
my ocp config (this patch may not patch everything needed if X11 and SDL were used):


```
[x] ADPLUG
[x] FLAC
[x] MIDI
[ ] X11
[ ] SDL
```

Applying the patch:

Ungzip the patch:
[CMD=""]gzip -d ocpclang.patch.gz[/CMD]
Go to the port:
`# cd /usr/ports/audio/ocp`
Fetch and patch the port:
`# make patch`
Apply the patch (this is done in the actual /usr/ports/audio/ocp directory, not a work directory):
`# patch -R < ocpclang.patch`

From here, you can install as usual.

Mirror if the attachment expires (is that even possible?):
http://brandonfa.lk/misc/ocpclang.patch.gz


```
MD5 (ocpclang.patch.gz) = c99e1c06e41bbca98223c7ce3c9c1047
SHA256 (ocpclang.patch.gz) = 1c731c5690f8fbe8e6a3b49eec2dd57691639eedf870cfaccfbe7e7a156917f0
```

Package:
http://brandonfa.lk/freebsd-clang/freebsd-packages-clang-amd64/audio/ocp-0.1.20_2,1.tbz

```
MD5 (ocp-0.1.20_2,1.tbz) = 9736a2edfc58142a2f55aee3b52717b1
SHA256 (ocp-0.1.20_2,1.tbz) = 6e75841214fa452b5e75d6eb20c0ca39046c2667786d8fb4c924f931ef23bb24
```

Edit:
As of 05/26/2012 and 9.0-RELEASE, this patch still does it's job.

Regards,
Brandon Falk


----------

